# uso del fototransistor como contador



## allexo (Feb 22, 2007)

hola..necesito implementar un contador utilizando un fototransistor...y la cuenta quiero que se visualice en un LCD.. necesito su ayuda..muchas gracias de antemano...agrdeceria que me dieran toda la información muy detallada.......


----------



## Aristides (Feb 22, 2007)

En el libro "Control Industrial":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## allexo (Feb 27, 2007)

muchas gracias amigpo ese libro esta completo....me va a ser de gran utilidad.lo voy a implementar y luego vemos k tal sale....gracias


----------

